# Some recent coastal shots...



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I havnt been on DW for a bit so heres a collection of recent shots from around the NE Coastline..

Lighthouse at the mouth of the River Blyth.


Blyth Lighthouse LE by gizto29, on Flickr

Mouth of the River Blyth (to the side of the jetty seen in Ed Bookless's shot)


Dividing Line by gizto29, on Flickr

Sunrise at Tynemouth


Atlast! by gizto29, on Flickr

Sunrise at Blyth Beach


Bitter Sweet by gizto29, on Flickr

Eroded Posts at Blyth


S.. The photograph formerly known as Swirl by gizto29, on Flickr

Craster Harbour


Craster Harbour by gizto29, on Flickr

Ive had some brilliant outings recently after many crappy sunrise fails!

Comments and advice most welcome 

Phil


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great shots of our coast line . Sunrise at tynemouth is my fav


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome photos Phil - really like the eroded posts shot.

Still waiting for a sunrise like you got at Tynemouth!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sunrise at Tynmouth is superb.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb...:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice to see you back Phil, and as usual cracking work :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Love the first and the last two. Great shots


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Didn't catch the sunrise at Tynemouth beach(walk the dogs there every Sunday) excellent shot, you must have only just beaten the surfers to it.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Stunning photos.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

cbred said:


> Great shots of our coast line . Sunrise at tynemouth is my fav


Thanks mate 



EddieB said:


> Awesome photos Phil - really like the eroded posts shot.
> 
> Still waiting for a sunrise like you got at Tynemouth!


Cheers Ed, i waited so long to see one that good after plenty of crappy ones!



Brazo said:


> Sunrise at Tynmouth is superb.


Thanks Brazo 



james_death said:


> Superb...:thumb:


Cheers James 



pooma said:


> Nice to see you back Phil, and as usual cracking work :thumb:


Thnaks pooma, aye, ive been off for a bit lol



NickTB said:


> Love the first and the last two. Great shots


Thanks Nick 


herbiedacious said:


> Didn't catch the sunrise at Tynemouth beach(walk the dogs there every Sunday) excellent shot, you must have only just beaten the surfers to it.


That was on New Years Eve herb  What a way to end the year  Ive got a few more from the same morning and was approached by a company who make the Seachange North East book for Northumbria Uni and ones in that 



turboyamaha said:


> Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks turbo 



Jesse11 said:


> Beautiful photos,Thank you for sharing this .


Thanks Jesse 



CupraElliott said:


> Stunning photos.


Cheers mate


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

Some fantastic shots there.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Another from Tynemouth that morning 


White Hot.... by gizto29, on Flickr


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

Stunning pictures


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

The latest one is a cracker Phil

Had you considered cloning out the ship on the left horizon?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Buck said:


> The latest one is a cracker Phil
> 
> Had you considered cloning out the ship on the left horizon?


ThAnks Buck, I liked the light on it so left it in


----------

